
TI's wifi enabled watch for hacking - matt_the_bass
https://store.ti.com/EZ430-CHRONOS-915-Chronos-Wireless-development-tool-in-a-watch-P1736.aspx
======
matt_the_bass
I stumbled upon this while on the TI website for by day job. They have a 50%
off promotion at the moment. I don't know what I'd do with it, but I want one.
I thought this might be appreciated by some of the hackers on this site.

NB. I am not affiliated with TI and am not receiving any commission from them.
I just thought this was cool.

